# superchargers



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Anybody have any info on which kits make the most power on an LS2 and which have the most potential for future modding. I am leaning towards the magnacharger for a clean, oem, daily driver type of install, but my gut is saying I will be happier with the procharger in the long run. What is the most power someone has done on a magnacharger- seems kind of limited?

Thanks.
Joe


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are looking for a supercharger with upgradeability then look no further than a Procharger.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking- I am just torn between "bolt it on and leave it alone" and "bolt it on, wait for it to break, then build the balls out of it". The Procharger fits the latter best, but I think the magna charger fits the first one better. That's the decision I am trying to make.. How fast are people going with a magnacharger on a stock LS2? Anyone know?
Joe


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

There are people fairly deep into the 11s with the maggie. It seems like the guys getting down into the 10s are usually STS turbo'd. 
I have always been a big fan of PD superchargers, but there is a point where you just can't really make any more power with them due to heat/detonation. 
If you want something which is street-friendly, does great burnouts and has only mild upgrading routes, then the maggie is the way to go. 
The STS is also street-friendly, it will provide a bit less low-end torque/hp, but you can pretty much always stuff more boost into the engine, or chang to a larger turbo for HUGE hp/tq. Obviously, there's a limit there too though...you just won't find it as quickly.
The procharger is somewhere in the middle.
It all comes down to what you want and how far you want to go with things.
Good Luck and please keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Where would a twin screw supercharger fit into that list? I hear that it is better than the roots type and puts out more power.


----------

